# [SOLVED] 4pin fan to molex



## Jelkan

Hi, im tryin to install a fan that has a 4pin wire, but my motherboard only got 2 connectors and that one is to far away from a place to put the fan so i need to connect the fan into a molex from the power supply and i have no clue how to do that, ive tried youtube and google but came up empty, i got 1 fan thats connected throu a molex but that was done in a computer shop and right now im broke so i cant get a pro to do it, if anyone one know how to do this please let me know, and if possible add some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

If you can reach the 3 pin fan header on the motherboard you can use it, the plug will only fit one way leaving 1 pin hang over the side.

To use a Molex will require a 4 pin fan to 4 pin Molex adapter.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

thats the problem, i cant reach it, the wire isnt long enough so i need to do some magic and make the fan wires go into a molex, and the fan is 4 pin


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201009

The 4 pin fan cable will plug into this adapter.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

right now im broke so i cant seriously even afford that, and this pc gets overheated pretty fast so i need that fan blowing on the north bridge or it might get burned, so i need to rewire a molex and insert the 4 wires from the fan


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

You only use 2 wire when plugging into a molex, the black(negative) and Yellow(12v Positive) from the molex.

What color are the wires on your fan? They should be black, yellow, green and blue in that order but all manufacturers do not follow the convention, if they are it goes black to black, yellow to yellow.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

i got Black, Red ,Yellow, Blue, in that order


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

Black to Black, Yellow(12v) to Red for high speed, Red(5v) to Red will run slower and quieter.

The yellow on yours is the speed sensor wire if hooked to the motherboard, the blue the PWM or speed pulse control if hooked to the motherboard PWM socket.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

so how do i do this? put it in a male molex or female molex and what end, from behind or in front?

(sorry for making it sound so dirty there lol, im swedish person my english isnt that good)


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

With out a adapter you'll need to cut splice and tape them up.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

cut the molex up?

and also noticed that my molex are black and have 3 colors, black and yellow and red


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

The 2 Black are the Negative and interchangeable, the Yellow is 12v Positive, the Red is 5v Positive.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

so basicly cut it up and put them in tejp it up and done?

im going to add it to a molex comeing from the power supply is that good?
or just plain retarded?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

Not sure what "tejp" is.

Ideally you would use a male molex connector and splice into that rather then cutting off an PSU lead but sounds like you need to work with what you have.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

ops sorry for the swedish word there, not sure what it is but, Duct tape maybe?

im going to use a fe/male molex from the psu, but i dont know if thats a good idea


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

The Power Supply side connector is the male, it plugs inside the female connector. the other fan you have plugged into a molex would have a female connector, you might want to think about splicing into those wires. Cut, Strip and twist them together and cover each individual splice with electrical tape.


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

alright, im going to use the same female molex that my other mini fan is using. now that i got the general idea i think i can make it,
but its getting late over here so ill do it tommorow and let you guys know if i succeded or blew the pc up to kingdom come


----------



## Jelkan

*Re: 4pin fan to molex*

so today i extended the wire instead of making it into a molex and is now working fine, thanks for the help thou


----------



## Wrench97

That'll work too, good to hear you have it working


----------

